# Plant ID identification



## systemidleprocess (Mar 22, 2009)

Please help me ID this plant. I found it floating in the river in central Sumatra.




























Many thanks,


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Definitely one of the floating Ludwigias. Since the petals aren't bright yellow throughout, we can exclude _L. peploides_. Possibly _L. adscendens_ then, which has creamy white petals with a yellow base. See here:
http://flora.huh.harvard.edu/china/PDF/PDF13/Ludwigia.pdf


----------

